# X-touch compact not recognized by Logic



## erikradbo (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi,

I've seen other questions about this, but no solution. I just got the Behringer X-touch compact, and while it works in midi cc mode, it's not recognised as a Mackie controller by logic when switching to MCU mode. I have tried trashing the logic control surface preference file, but no luck. Does anyone know of a solution? I'm on high Sierra and logic 10.4.1


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 31, 2018)

I always have to power cycle the Xtouch after I launch Logic. Then everything works as it should.


----------



## erikradbo (Mar 31, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I always have to power cycle the Xtouch after I launch Logic. Then everything works as it should.



Thanks, but it's not recognized as a Mackie controller, or any kind of control surface by logic. Did you have this issue as well?


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 31, 2018)

No, unfortunately. Are you absolutely sure you’re in MCU mode?


1. Power off the X-touch.

2. Press and hold the Select button on channel 1.

3. Keep the Select button held down and turn the X-Touch on.

4. Use the knob on channel 1 to select HUI (default) or Mackie Control.

5. Press the Select button for channel 1 and power cycle the X-Touch.


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 1, 2018)

HUI mode is not available on the compact, and it even has a LED indicating it's in MC mode. Well, didn't work, but realised that I don't really need motorised faders anyway, so will send it back and go for something simpler such as Korg nanocontrol. Thanks for the input!


----------

